# Looking for plans or Ideas for building my bridges



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

I am looking for some ideas . I am starting to lay track and am at the point that I need to consider crossing my Koi pond in the middle of my layout. the pond is 16ft long and 20 ft wide which is the width of my garden. I am looking for plans to build it out of aluminum or if someone has a kit to build from. I would like to do it in 4 8ft 2 track bridges and I am going to build pilings in the pound that sit on cinder blocks on the bottom of my pond liner. My pond does freeze solid. But I use large air bubblier and multi stones and heater to protect my fish. Unfortuneately i have no way to bypass without going out of the garden which I do not want to do.

So any Ideas I will add photo later it is raining cats and dogs here again today.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

While not plans, the following two PDF files that contain various bridges and such that MLS members have built over the years and my give you some ideas.









MLS Bridge Building - 01 PDF (19MB)[/b]

MLS Bridge Building - 02 PDF (13MB)[/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done bridge clinics in the past, some thoughts for a design. 
is it in a windy area? then build a through bridge 
if not windy and want to display the trains more build a gurder type from pier to pier. 
Just keep clearances good for all scales to run on it. 
You don't need a plan, get a photo of the bridge type you like and make it in proportion to the photo with an engine on it that you know the size of. 
Every bridge on my RR was designed for the place it was used. many based on a photo for a 1:1 magizine.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Marty, with the distance he's going and over water the whole way I figure regardless of what type of bridge he builds. It had better have sides on it to keep his stuff from going for an unplanned swim if it derails for whatever reason.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check these folks, there should be some ideas to glean,,, 
http://plushmodelsupply.homestead.com/ 

John


----------



## propbreaker (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I looked at plush bridges. My biggest thing is their cost and shipping I guess I am going to build my own I have been researching local aluminum suppliers for pricing. I will be putting sides on the bridge due to the amount of high end Koi in my pond I do not want to hurt or injury my fish.I will post picks from start to current as soon as the rain breaks. I am leaning toward replicating the L&N rail bridge since I was born in Kentucky in the Louisville area for at least one of the two bridges and the other is if I can find good pics of it was the rail bridge that came from Canada to Grosse Isle then to Main Land Michigan only thing I found is an art painting. I am looking for actual photo but have not found yet. I may have to go to Grosse Isle historical society.


----------

